# Is yellow tinged spit up normal?



## Waterfallraleigh (Apr 15, 2007)

Emily spits up a lot but from what I have read on kellymom, she is a happy spitter, contnt most of the day; not acting like she is in pain, etc. Today, she's been fussier than normal but nothing to extreme. However a few tims she has spit up part of it is very yellow, is this normal or is something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm a first time mom - and my baby's spit-up is often yellow-tinged sometimes with a curdy like appearance. I had no idea what spit-up looked like, so thought it was normal and assumed it was partially digested milk mixed with stomach acid. Now I'm wondering if it is normal too.


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

Although my son is tube fed we still need to vent him, like burping. When we vent his tube we also get some occasional yellow tinge stuff, his GI doc said it is just some stomach acid. Green is bile, yellow stomach acid. Hope it helps even if my son isn't tube fed, thought I could help out.







:


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember Alivia having some yellow-tinged spitup and she was soley breastfed. The curdling can also be from the milk. It shouldn't be that big of a deal if it's still a paleish yellow. If it's like a BRIGHT yellow or something though, I'd be more concerned and call a nurse/doctor.


----------

